# Yumove vs Glycoflex I



## whitelighter (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a male collie, aged about 12 years, suffering with arthritis.
He has been on Glycoflex I for about two years and our vet has suggested that he now moves to Yumove.

Although Yumove is widely recommended, the ingredients are less in Yumove than what is in Glycoflex.

So which supplement would be best Yumove or Glycoflex I (or move should I upgrade to Glycoflex II).

Can anybody give me advice on which is the best product for my dog.

Thank you

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Hiya.
*Yumove *
Glucosamine HCl# 250mg
Green Lipped Mussel * 150mg
Hyaluronic Acid 1.5mg
Manganese 3mg
Vitamin C 12.5mg
Vitamin E 0.5mg

*GlycoflexIII*
Glucosamine HCl (Shrimp and Crab) . . . . . . . . 1000 mg
Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) . . . . . . . . . . . 1000 mg
Perna Canaliculus
(GlycOmega brand Green Lipped Mussel) . . . . . . 600 mg
N,N-Dimethylglycine HCl (DMG) . . . . . . . . . . .100 mg
dl-alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E) . . . . . . 50 IU
Calcium Ascorbate (Vitamin C) Tablet . . . . . . . .30 mg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) Chew . . . . . . . . . . .24 mg
Manganese (as Manganese Amino Acid Chelate) Tablet .10 mg
Manganese (as Mn Proteinate) Chew . . . . . . . . . 10 mg
Grape Seed Extract . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5 mg
L-Glutathione . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .2 mg
Selenium (as Sodium Selenite) . . . . . . . . . .0.002 mg

I think if your dog has got to the stage of actually suffering, GlycoflexIII is the way forward, but you compare.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Hiya.
> *Yumove *
> Glucosamine HCl# 250mg
> Green Lipped Mussel * 150mg
> ...


That GlycoflexIII looks good I wonder if its better than the Synoquin


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> That GlycoflexIII looks good I wonder if its better than the Synoquin


Here you go
Synoquin ingredients:
475mg Glucosamine HCL (99% Pure) 
350mgChondroitin Sulphate (95% Pure). 
50mg Acetyl D-Glucosamine (99% Pure) 
50mg Ascorbic Acid 
30mg Zinc Sulphate 
TOTAL ACTIVE INGREDIENTS PER GRAM 955

This is the large dog one too


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think we'l be haveing a change after this pack then :thumbup: just hope the vets have it in


----------



## John Howie (Mar 3, 2011)

rona said:


> Hiya.
> *Yumove *
> Glucosamine HCl# 250mg
> Green Lipped Mussel * 150mg
> ...


Don't forget to consider the recommended doses when comparing the products. One tablet of Glycoflex III is the loading dose for a 25kg dog. The equivalent loading dose of Yumove is 4 tablets, so the comparable amounts in Yumove would be:

Glucosamine....1000mg
Green Lipped Mussel......600mg
Hyaluronic acid.......6mg
Manganese.........12mg
Vitamin C..........50mg
Vitamin E.........2mg

Also bear in mind that the Green Lipped Mussel in Yumove is triple strength, so has much more of the anti-inflammatory omega 3s (EPA & ETA) than standard green lipped mussel extracts such as GlycOmega used in Glycoflex i.e. better for relieving stiffness & pain.

Lintbells offer free samples of Yumove so it might be worth a call - 01462 790886.


----------

